# Katie Holmes in den Fängen von Scientology



## Tokko (4 Mai 2008)

*Katie Holmes in den Fängen von Scientology

Arme Katie Holmes: Laut dem US-Blatt "Star" musste sich die Frau von Scientologe Tom Cruise jetzt drei Tage lang im Sekten-Bootcamp verschiedenen Behandlungen unterziehen. Holmes' Scientology-Training wurde in den letzten Wochen intensiviert, da die Schauspielerin bald am eine Rolle am Broadway spielt- und das ohne Toms Begleitung.






Tom Cruise will seine Frau zur First Lady von Scientology machen. 



Tom Cruise ist von den jüngsten Plänen seiner Ehefrau Katie Holmes nicht gerade begeistert: Katie hat eine Rolle in einem Broadway-Stück angenommen und Tom wird sie nicht begleiten. Doch der Scientologe, der seine Familie immer unter Kontrolle haben will, hat nun vorgesorgt: Er steckte Katie drei Tage lang ins Scientology-Bootcamp in Kalifornien.

Auf dem streng geheimen Anwesen musste sich Katie zahlreichen Psycho-Behandlungen unterziehen. Essen und Schlaf bekam Katie in dieser Zeit fast gar nicht. In welcher Verfassung sie nun ist, ist noch nicht bekannt. Es wirkt geradezu so, als ob Tom Cruise seine Frau zur First Lady von Scientology machen möchte.

Ein Insider berichtet im US-Blatt "Star": "Das Programm umfasste Tests aller Art, Schuldbekenntnis-Sitzungen und körperlich anstrengende Reinigungsprozesse". Von Hardcore-Prüfungen ist weiter die Rede, angeblich bis zu 36 Stunden am Stück.

Wie lange will Katie Holmes Toms Sekten-Terror noch mitmachen? Es ist ihr und der kleinen Suri zu wünschen, dass sie noch rechtzeitig die Notbremse zieht.*

Quelle :
freenet.de


----------

